# Yongnuo 622c and 430 ex ii



## soybeanpapi (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi everyone I just purchased the yongnuo 622c flash trigger. I purchased it to enhance my skill with off camera flash photography. I received the unit and i used it with my canon 430 exii speedlite. I was able to use the high speed sync function on the speedlite in conjunction with the flash trigger for maybe a week. Now every time i try to use high speed sync on the speedlite off camera, it wont sync past 250 without seeing the black sync bar within my picture. Is there anything I should do differently to troubleshoot the issue?


----------



## Dekaner (Jun 28, 2014)

Have you tried wiping / resetting the flash settings via the camera menu?


----------



## soybeanpapi (Jun 28, 2014)

Dekaner said:


> Have you tried wiping / resetting the flash settings via the camera menu?



yeah i hard reset everything, my flash, and my triggers. It seemed to be no different results.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 3, 2014)

Can you show us your flash settings... I'm better at looking at things rather than trying to visualize...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jul 19, 2014)

this probably isn't it, but make sure your 430 is really connected tightly into the trigger. i have a 430, and it always jiggles loose (which is why i much prefer the old school screw in connector), and when it does, strange things happen.


----------

